# Best parenting books for raising boys?



## thistle93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi! Any recommendations on parenting books that deal primarily or exclusively with raising boys? I know James Dobson has a book but I would like one from a reformed perspective and Scripture based rather than physiological. Thank you! 



For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 10, 2012)

"Withhold not Correction" by Bruce Ray

Best book on parenting I have ever read.


----------

